# Melbourne Frog ID



## Vikingtimbo (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi,

I'm afraid I know nothing at all about frogs except that my local Tiger Snake friends really seem to like them! So I was wondering if anyone could tell me what these two species are. I found them both in a pond in Melbourne's Eastern Suburbs today. Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## KristenJ (Feb 2, 2013)

The second frog is Southern brown tree frog, _Litoria ewingii 
_
The first frog *may *be Eastern dwarf tree frog, _Litoria fallax,_though I am unsure because the distribution does not go down that far according to the good ole interwebs.


----------



## eipper (Feb 2, 2013)

Fallax is an introduced sp in Melbourne.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 2, 2013)

a nice plump fallax at that!


----------



## Vikingtimbo (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for that! I did a short video of the two frogs:

Two Kinds of TREE FROG - YouTube


----------

